# I've become a victim of destruction!



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You dirty bastages destroyed the place and I love it! I hurried over to the inlaws house and noticed a nice pile of boxes by the garage door! Whoa!

I grabbed those and dropped off some scrap steel I had in my trunk for the old man...

When I got to my house I had another two in my mailbox! Holy sh$t this is a lot of boxes!










I've gotta run a few errands but when I get back I will be opening these muthers and posting pics!

I cant thank you guys enough! I'm kinda speechless right now! 

Jungle Love!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Let's see 'em open! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:mn:r:r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I love it.......:chk:chk:chk


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats awesome!!!!
..kris..


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

:chk:chkOh, Oh.... That's me on the left!:chk:chk​
OOOOOOOOOOOPENNNNNNNNNNNNN!​


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Top right corner, Baby... hope you have asbestos gloves...*










:r


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW nice hit... Sorry to break it to you but those are empty boxes. Looks impressive though:bn


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! A cluster bomb! Cool!! :ss


-Mark.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

We done good!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

No pics of the load.....BOO


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hk3 said:


> You dirty bastages destroyed the place and I love it! I hurried over to the inlaws house and noticed a nice pile of boxes by the garage door! Whoa!
> 
> I grabbed those and dropped off some scrap steel I had in my trunk for the old man...
> 
> When I got to my house I had another two in my mailbox! Holy sh$t this is a lot of boxes!


















































































You got destroyed


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> You got destroyed


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

WOW how does that feel? :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just got home from running around.... I am going to bust these babies open and start taking pictures!

To be continued shortly!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Tease!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very nice hit.....


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

beauty of a hit. Cant wait to see the contents. That is a lot of love there and well earned. :tu


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Does that say "red arrow way"?




just checking...:r


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Simply an amazing pile of boxes.

Now ... you should see if there's anything in them.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, you have a nice kitchen.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW, Freakin WOW! Man you guys are over the top! Beautiful selection everyone has sent along with the goodies as well!

DAMAGE TIME!

Special thanks to-

*Massphatness*

*Adam* (you forgot to put your screen name! Identify yourself so I can harass you!)

*Shilala*

*RCK70*

*St. Lou Stu*

*JA3480*









*CBI_2*

And.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice coordination, Gents! :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

*SmokeyJoe*

And the master of destruction and the leader in this royal beatdown that I received today- *TripleF*









I cant thank you all enough! I will enjoy each and every one of these!


----------



## gtsetgo (Aug 26, 2008)

nice brah. very nice.

looks like there are a couple in there that i might need to get for my own collection


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude where is mine?? 

Mine was delivered on monday so maybe it is inside your inlaws house? I hope.


Great job everyone else:tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow!!!!:gn:chk


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Dude where is mine??
> 
> Mine was delivered on monday so maybe it is inside your inlaws house? I hope.
> 
> Great job everyone else:tu


 PM me the address you sent it to.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great hit! Well done guys. Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Dude where is mine??
> 
> Mine was delivered on monday so maybe it is inside your inlaws house? I hope.
> 
> Great job everyone else:tu


I'm with you???

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 0616 9209
Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

sent to 39709 W Red ......


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Volt said:


> I'm with you???
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 0616 9209
> Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received
> ...


I will have to stop by there tomorrow and see if anything was put inside.

I'm sure they are just fine....


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

The mail person was probably too lazy or hung over to drop them off all in one run.. This town is pretty tiny.:cb


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Volt said:


> I'm with you???
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 0616 9209
> Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received
> ...


:tpd:That is the addy I sent it to Hal:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

This is all Scotts fault for having the wrong addy:gn:gn


We should all bomb him again


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> This is all Scotts fault for having the wrong addy:gn:gn
> 
> We should all bomb him again


:tpd:


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

One heck of a beat-down and some haven't actually shown up yet? Good Gawd!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Enjoy the smokes Hal !!! 
You have some fine smoking ahead of you !


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> :tpd:That is the addy I sent it to Hal:tu


Yep that's the inlaws place. I was using that address when I moved back to the states in March this year. I have now bought a new house and it's down the road a ways. I'm sure everything will show up tomorrow.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> :tpd:


UNCLE! :bn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Where is the cat who gathered everyone to make this happen?


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

I guess mind is a delayed fuse, It should be there by tomorrow. Great Hit on a great BOLT. It is moments like this that make me say "NOW HIT HIM AGAIN"  Something I learned from Vin.:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Where is the cat who gathered everyone to make this happen?


Right here killer. :chk :chk :chk

Who's your Daddy now?

Glad you liked the destruction.................that's not all though.

BTW......Adam is chippewastud. :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Right here killer. :chk :chk :chk
> 
> Who's your Daddy now?
> 
> ...


Wow Scott! You really put this thing together pretty darn good! :tu
And you have a mighty fine crew standing along side you! 
Thanks :ss

Guess I forgot to tell you my new addy  (and it's Killam with only one i) Scott :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Someone got schooled!!!

Damn!


-Mark.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

HOLY COW!!!


A massivly amazing hit there! Great job guys. :tu:


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Wow Scott! You really put this thing together pretty darn good! :tu
> And you have a mighty fine crew standing along side you!
> Thanks :ss
> 
> Guess I forgot to tell you my new addy  (and it's Killam with only one i) Scott :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


Yes sir I do hang with some top notch gorillas, so if you know what's good for you, you won't step outta line. 

You should send me your new addy....might be a good idea. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Enjoy 'em, Hal... heard you liked Bolis and the FFOX. Looks like an awesome bunch of smokes from the whole crowd! :mn

Hope you will like the Jetlite... they are awesome little lighters. :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> This is all Scotts fault for having the wrong addy:gn:gn
> 
> We should all bomb him again


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:

If you gonna be a General and lead a charge - ya gotta get it right. I mean - All our boxes found Ricky at his new casa..... just saying.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Volt said:


> :tpd: :tpd: :tpd:
> 
> If you gonna be a General and lead a charge - ya gotta get it right. I mean - All our boxes found Ricky at his new casa..... just saying.


I'm trying to teach how to be a proper General......It's a work in progress:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Volt said:


> If you gonna be a General and lead a charge - ya gotta get it right. I mean - All our boxes found Ricky at his new casa..... just saying.





rck70 said:


> I'm trying to teach how to be a proper General......It's a work in progress


Scott -- you've created a monster!

Thanks for asking me to tag along on this one. I appreciate the opportunity to smack around a guy who does some pretty good work in a couple of the threads here. I've been the recipient of his largess on more than one occassion, and it was nice to see him get recognized by the jungle.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you guys kicked me ars three fold! 

I gotta get outa here early again today to collect the final damage on the inlaws house!  Glad it destroyed their house and not mine!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Glad it destroyed their house and not mine!


Poetic justice, isn't it? :r

Reminds me of a joke...
What's the definition of Mixed Emotions?
That's when your mother-in-law backs over a cliff in your new truck. :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great initial wave!!!!!! It's not over Hal!!!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

TripleF said:


> BTW......Adam is chippewastud. :ss


He is a liar, pay no attention to the man behind the curtain


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I think you guys kicked me ars _*three fold*_!
> 
> I gotta get outa here early again today to collect the final damage on the inlaws house!  Glad it destroyed their house and not mine!


I think your multiplication factor there is a bit low. 

many long ashes to you there brother. :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a heads up - today the mail came to both the inlaws and my house and nothing came?

Not sure if more is expected or not but someone said their stuff should have arrived on monday and it didn't?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, my mother in law just popped in and dropped off a bomb from gwc4sc that she has been holding since monday .

Thanks Gary! I will post a picture soon! 

Well that was the missing one that we were concerned about!

I believe they are all accounted for now! :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Well, my mother in law just popped in and dropped off a bomb from gwc4sc that she has been holding since monday .


Ummmm ... two questions:

1. What's Gary been doing with your mother-in-law?

2. Does your father-in-law know?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ummmm ... two questions:
> 
> 1. What's Gary been doing with your mother-in-law?
> 
> 2. Does your father-in-law know?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ummmm ... two questions:
> 
> 1. What's Gary been doing with your mother-in-law?
> 
> 2. Does your father-in-law know?





gwc4sc said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


If that's how he rolls..... It's fine by me. :r:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

This Triple F character is something else!!

Methinks the damage is not quit done...Some gorillas are just really slow getting to the PO....

:chk :chk :al BURP!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Aladdin Sane said:


> This Triple F character is something else!!
> 
> Methinks the damage is not quit done...Some gorillas are just really slow getting to the PO....
> 
> :chk :chk :al BURP!


:hn I'm leaving in the a.m. for VA and wont be back until monday. No worries though because they seem to be going to the inlaws house anyway. :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Garys Damage!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Well, my mother in law just popped in and dropped off a bomb from gwc4sc that she has been holding since monday .
> 
> Thanks Gary! I will post a picture soon!
> 
> ...


I still have one out there if it hasn't hit... 

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 0616 9209
Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on August 25, 2008 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

You have plenty of good smokes to take to Virginia now! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> You have plenty of good smokes to take to Virginia now! :ss


And there should be a couple of stragglers when you get back!! 

Hope we made you smile Hal


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

There are more Hal.......


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 1400 0002 0844 6954
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49599 facility on August 28, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh look a package was delivered to Paw Paw at 2:45 PM today!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Job People!!!

Nice hit on a deserving BOTL!!!:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Finally - 

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 0616 9209
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 2:45 PM on August 29, 2008 in PAW PAW, MI 49079. 

So much for Priority mail......


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Well Hal... did you get everything coming to you?

Or will you have to lieve in fear for the next several days? 

What have you smoked so far? :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hal is enroute to VA... I hope to meet up with him on Sun for a mini Herf.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great smack down guys!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Got word from the inlaws that a few more boxes showed up yesterday.....

After a long 11 hour drive down VA I finally made it.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

You got your arse kicked good! Very nicely done!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> You got your arse kicked good! Very nicely done!


:tpd::tpd::mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just rolled in from a long twelve hour drive back home.... But it's awesome coming home to more bombs! More pictures of the latest butt-kicking I've been taking!

*Joetownhound*
LFD's! Looking forward to smoking these!!!

*gnukfu*
Thanks George! I was just talking about how much I loved the Tat Blacks this past weekend... and I dont have anymore!:ss

*Ian (sorry no note with a screen name-identify yourself Ian!)*
R&J Churchill! :dr

*Volt *(Excellent! This will be my first Nub!:tu)

Thanks again fellas! :gn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

glad you made it home safe. It was good to meet and smoke in Richmond. hpefully we will do it again sometime.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Volt said:


> glad you made it home safe. It was good to meet and smoke in Richmond. hpefully we will do it again sometime.


Most definately! I just posted the few pictures I took in the herf thread.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great Hit guys !!! Glad to see all the bombs arrived!!! Enjoy Hal!!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Hal - those Blacks are awesome! Had one this weekend and loved every second of it.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice job guys!! Very nice! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

My guess is that Ian is Bengalman.
I can't remember where my shoes are, but damn it if I don't remember a username.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

shilala said:


> My guess is that Ian is Bengalman.
> I can't remember where my shoes are, but damn it if I don't remember a username.


Yep. His MAW/PIF got mixed in with all the debri from the bombing!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Another one rolled in today at the inlaws house! Thanks Dennis!!!




I wanna say that's the last one but it seems that a few somehow manage to still find a way in late! 

Thanks again to everyone who did this damage to me and a special thanks goes out to Fishy for setting the whole thing up!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Another one rolled in today at the inlaws house! Thanks Dennis!!!
> 
> I wanna say that's the last one but it seems that a few somehow manage to still find a way in late!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who did this damage to me and a special thanks goes out to Fishy for setting the whole thing up!


Dennis DOES NOT PLAY! Wtg, Bro. :tu

Enjoy those primo smokes, Hal!


----------

